# [SOLVED] blender vs maya



## computerboy267 (Jan 22, 2008)

i downloaded the ple version of maya a few weeks ago and came across blender some days ago
blender seems to me a solid program with a lot of capabilities
which one is better
which one should i learn( i want o make still images and a few animations)
or should i learn blender first and then go for maya as its a more advanced program.
please help me.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: blender vs maya*

maya would be the better of the two. if you knew maya you'd get a job quicker. keep in mind that anything you render in maya will have a watermark across it. but other than that it is a full working version of maya.


----------



## computerboy267 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: blender vs maya*

ya but if i buy which is better, maya or blender


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: blender vs maya*

well blender is 100% free. you just download it and use it. while maya ple is free it is designed for learning purposes.
but as i said above it think maya is the better of the two. maya would give you more job opportunities.


----------



## computerboy267 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: blender vs maya*

thanks
how do i close this topic


----------

